# Stratosphere System Dump



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Can anyone post or link to a system dump for the Stratosphere?


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1341121

That thread is relevant to you. We can't get our own forum over there so we have to rely on panhandling for Epic 4G/Charge devs. Great guys though. Very helpful.


----------

